
Toshiba's new glasses-free 3D display tilts images and viewing angles your way - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/12/toshibas-new-glasses-free-3d-display-tilts-images-and-viewing/
======
iwwr
This is not strictly auto-stereoscopy (glasses-free 3D), it's just a movable
2D window in a 3D space; like walking through a 3D scenery with one eye
closed.

Possibly useful for "augmented reality" scenarios.

